# Why is it doing this?



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

The dove that I have here is occasionally jerking his head around and it just looks like he has this little spaz attacks. All he does is jerk his head around, jump or do quick wing flaps and his tail feathers spread open. I don't know what this could be or if it's anything to really be worried about but it definitely doesn't seem normal. 

Any idea of whats going on?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How long have you had the bird? How old is s/he? What's his diet, what do the poops look like.
Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get an idea of what might be going on.
The symptoms might be anything from neurological, mites, canker, etc. 

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rascal66 said:


> The dove that I have here is occasionally jerking his head around and it just looks like he has this little spaz attacks. All he does is jerk his head around, jump or do quick wing flaps and his tail feathers spread open. I don't know what this could be or if it's anything to really be worried about but it definitely doesn't seem normal.
> 
> Any idea of whats going on?


what kind of dove? a diamond dove? he could be just being spunkey and acting silly.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Reti said:


> How long have you had the bird? How old is s/he? What's his diet, what do the poops look like.
> Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get an idea of what might be going on.
> The symptoms might be anything from neurological, mites, canker, etc.
> 
> Reti


It's actually a Mourning Dove i have been caring for. It should be about 20+ days old. Lately since he has been eating seeds on his own, I feed him a finch and canary seed mix and it does contain a few pellets. His poop turned green today but still has the original look to it. Then again it turns into a normal color and it's more like an on and off thing.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> what kind of dove? a diamond dove? he could be just being spunkey and acting silly.


It's actually the Mourning dove I have here, and I think I do remember reading somewhere on here about a pigeon having similar symptoms but was more dramatic though I forgot all the important details. I tried looking for it yesterday


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is he still eating? The poops, I wouldn't worry about color as it changes depending on what they're eating. The finch seeds have some green pellets in them, that could be it.
If you could post a video of the bird that would be great.

reti


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If he jerks the head only while flapping and open the tail, that's normal.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Dima said:


> If he jerks the head only while flapping and open the tail, that's normal.


Okay thank you guys C:> I was getting pretty worried about it. It just happens randomly when he preens though so i guess like you said.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Reti said:


> Is he still eating? The poops, I wouldn't worry about color as it changes depending on what they're eating. The finch seeds have some green pellets in them, that could be it.
> If you could post a video of the bird that would be great.
> 
> reti


Alright thank you. I wish I could post a video but i would have to catch it at the right moments because it isn't always often he does it.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Just guessing: maybe he has mites?

I have watched birds do this, as if some insect was biting them. Most of my rescues were treated with sevin dust, and I didn't notice too much aggresive preening in them, unless they were molting.

However, this behavior usually involves pecking at the base of a feather, not merely hopping about or wing flapping as you describe.


I think people who keep aviaries have more experience to go on, and can comment on this better than I can.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Just guessing: maybe he has mites?
> 
> I have watched birds do this, as if some insect was biting them. Most of my rescues were treated with sevin dust, and I didn't notice too much aggresive preening in them, unless they were molting.
> 
> ...


Well this is a fledgling and he preens A LOT. but i figured any baby would do that as they got older. but thank you for the info


----------

